
Trump Tumult Has Gadget Giants Splitting Along U.S.-China Lines - notlukesky
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-08-14/the-world-s-gadget-makers-are-splitting-along-u-s-chinese-lines
======
Causalityl
I like to look on the bright side. We're doing less business with a country
that has millions of Uighurs in concentration camps.

